# addendums to documentation



## gvolkman (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of where there may be some documentation on whether it is  ok for a CPC certified coder who is employed by the practice to audit a providers documentation before it is billed and let them know that the documentation does not meet the level so the provider can add an addendum to the documentation before the claim is billed?


----------



## ekpehunter1 (Aug 16, 2013)

try looking up "Prospective" Auditing Review


----------

